# В конец - на конец



## Zaika

Поясните, пожалуйста, разницу в употреблении этих выражений: "в конец чего-то" и "на конец чего-то".

Например, как лучше сказать?

1) идем/переходим на другой конец (здания, города)
2) идем/ переходим в другой конец (здания, города)


----------



## GCRaistlin

То же самое, что с углами: если мы идём по крыше, то скажем _Идём на другой конец здания,_ если идём по коридору, то _Идём в другой конец здания._


----------



## Zaika

GCRaistlin said:


> То же самое, что с углами: если мы идём по крыше, то скажем _Идём на другой конец здания,_ если идём по коридору, то _Идём в другой конец здания._


Все ясно. Тогда правильнее будет "едем в другой конец города"?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Пожалуй, нет, я скорее сказал бы - _на другой конец._ Но в случае с "концом города" и вопросом _куда? _эти предлоги вполне взаимозаменяемы. С вопросом _где? _всё интереснее:
_Он живёт *на* другом конце города.
Это же *в* *совсем* другом конце города._


----------



## Boyar

GCRaistlin said:


> если мы идём по крыше, то скажем _Идём на другой конец здания_



Не только по крыше, но и по дорожке/тротуару идём/переходим *на* другой конец здания.
Возможен также и предлог "к": "_Давайте подойдём *к* другому концу здания_".


----------



## Zaika

GCRaistlin said:


> в случае с "концом города" и вопросом _куда? _эти предлоги вполне взаимозаменяемы.


Можете привести примеры? Я не поняла.


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Можете привести примеры? Я не поняла.


Надо съездить на/в другой конец города.
Он живет на/в другом конце города.

These variants are equal for me.


----------



## Vovan

Семантически и прагматически вопрос сложный.

Во-первых, иногда "конец" противопоставляется "началу", используемый предлог - "в":
_Вы найдете кинотеатр в конце/начале улицы. _​​Во-вторых, иногда "конец" не противопоставляется "началу", но один "конец" (=сторона ближе к краю) противопоставляется другому "концу", причем, если таких "концов" несколько, они должны быть довольно сильно удалены друг от друга (т.е. если идти от одного "концу" к другому по прямой, то пройдешь если не через центр, то относительно недалеко от него).
_ Он живет в/на конце города. _(По большому счету,  неверное употребление, т.к. нет противопоставления одного "конца" другому: никакого "конца города" самого по себе не существет.)​_ Он живет в/на другом конце города. _(Оба варианта употребительны.)​​В-третьих, иногда у чего-то может быть два "конца". Это частный случай вышеприведенного. 
 _На (этом/том/∅) конце улицы живет его друг._​
Как видим, у улицы может быть "начало" и "конец" или же два "конца" ("этот конец" и "тот конец"). Зависит от того, как смотрит говорящий и что он вообще имеет в виду.

Что касается предлогов для "тот/этот/другой конец", то сложно утверждать _в общем случае_, когда мы употребляем "в", а когда "на". Зависит от семантики предшествующих слов, а также семантики последующего слова. Какие-то соображения на этот счет присутствуют в сообщениях выше.


----------



## Ruukr

Zaika said:


> Поясните, пожалуйста, разницу в употреблении этих выражений: "в конец чего-то" и "на конец чего-то".
> 
> Например, как лучше сказать?
> 
> 1) идем/переходим на другой конец (здания, города)
> 2) идем/ переходим в другой конец (здания, города)


Вот Вы задали удивительно интересный вопрос - мы то говорим по природе, а как же вам всем выучить.
Вот если на пальцах объяснять - а это самый самый лучший способ -, то понимаете, я бы сказал так:
- вот независимо от того - стоите ли вы на улице, или в тоннеле - самый лучший способ объяснить - это по расстоянию.
Вот если Вы (Вам) говорите о том, что в пределах Вашего зрения, то это будет -на.
Если этого не видно, то это будет -в.
Примеры:
- Перейдите *на* другую сторону улицы. (вы её видите). 
- Это здание находится* в* той стороне улицы, воооооон там!.. (вы это не видите). 

- Многие видели свет *в* конце тоннеля, но мало кто переходил *на* его другую сторону. (свет далеко, другая сторона близко). 

ps: короче, если Вы видите объект объяснения (*он определён)*, то это *-на*. Если не видите или нечто *неопределённое или невидимое и неопределённое*, то это *-в*.
- Мы исследуем что-либо* на* той планете (звезде). (планета, звезда *определена*). А если неопределенна, то - Мы исследуем что-либо в том районе, где должна быть планета.
- Мы исследуем что-либо *в* той галактике. (скопление неопределённостей).

pps: вот это, пожалуй самый лучший наипростейший алгоритм речи.
Вот например:  что там творится в том доме (квартире) - здесь объект внутри тоже неопределён.


----------



## Zaika

Ruukr said:


> Вот Вы задали удивительно интересный вопрос - мы то говорим по природе, а как же вам всем выучить.
> Вот если на пальцах объяснять - а это самый самый лучший способ -, то понимаете, я бы сказал так:
> - вот независимо от того - стоите ли вы на улице, или в тоннеле - самый лучший способ объяснить - это по расстоянию.
> Вот если Вы (Вам) говорите о том, что в пределах Вашего зрения, то это будет -на.
> Если этого не видно, то это будет -в.
> Примеры:
> - Перейдите *на* другую сторону улицы. (вы её видите).
> - Это здание находится* в* той стороне улицы, воооооон там!.. (вы это не видите).
> 
> - Многие видели свет *в* конце тоннеля, но мало кто переходил *на* его другую сторону. (свет далеко, другая сторона близко).
> 
> ps: короче, если Вы видите объект объяснения (*он определён)*, то это *-на*. Если не видите или нечто *неопределённое или невидимое и неопределённое*, то это *-в*.
> - Мы исследуем что-либо* на* той планете (звезде). (планета, звезда *определена*). А если неопределенна, то - Мы исследуем что-либо в том районе, где должна быть планета.
> - Мы исследуем что-либо *в* той галактике. (скопление неопределённостей).
> 
> pps: вот это, пожалуй самый лучший наипростейший алгоритм речи.
> Вот например:  что там творится в том доме (квартире) - здесь объект внутри тоже неопределён.


Вы выбрали очень интересный и наглядный способ объяснения. Спасибо.


----------



## Zaika

Ruukr said:


> Вот если Вы (Вам) говорите о том, что в пределах Вашего зрения, то это будет -на.
> Если этого не видно, то это будет -в.


Как вы думаете, это правило действует также и в случае, если заменим "конец" словом "место"?
Например:
1) пойдем на наше место (где находится наш шезлонги на пляже) - мы его видим, тогда "на"
2) приведу тебя в красивое место - его не видно, либо это далеко, тогда "в"


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Как вы думаете, это правило действует также и в случае, если заменим "конец" словом "место"?
> Например:
> 1) пойдем на наше место (где находится наш шезлонги на пляже) - мы его видим, тогда "на"
> 2) приведу тебя в красивое место - его не видно, либо это далеко, тогда "в"


Не совсем так:
_Мы хотели поехать на шашлыки на наше место, но оно оказалось занято._
К сожалению, формализовать употребление *в *и *на *не так просто.


----------



## Ruukr

Zaika said:


> Как вы думаете, это правило действует также и в случае, если заменим "конец" словом "место"?
> Например:
> 1) пойдем на наше место (где находится наш шезлонги на пляже) - мы его видим, тогда "на"
> 2) приведу тебя в красивое место - его не видно, либо это далеко, тогда "в"


Да, правильно. Смотрите ещё раз:
_если место *видно* или/и *определено* раньше - тогда -на
если место *не видно* или/и *не определено* раньше (они там не были) - тогда -в.  _
В вашем случае:
1) они *видят* это место, и оно *определено* - Вы правильно написали.
2) они говорят просто о красивом месте - и, *не видят* и *не определено* - значит, Вы правильно написали.

ps: я не могу сказать универсально ли моё правило, но я пока не смог подобрать предложение, чтобы ему (правилу) противоречило. Если такие и будут, то это будет скорее исключение из этого правила.



Maroseika said:


> Не совсем так:
> _Мы хотели поехать на шашлыки на наше место, но оно оказалось занято._
> К сожалению, формализовать употребление *в *и *на *не так просто.


Ну почему же... В Вашем примере, как раз очень точно подходит под моё определение.
- Место было *определено* ими раньше (это их старое место), поэтому однозначно -на. (шашлыки, кстати, тоже определены давно ))) ).


----------



## Maroseika

Ruukr said:


> Ну почему же... В Вашем примере, как раз очень точно подходит под моё определение.
> - Место было *определено* ими раньше (это их старое место), поэтому однозначно -на. (шашлыки, кстати, тоже определены давно ))) ).


Лучше бы мы поехали на новое место.


----------



## Ruukr

Maroseika said:


> Лучше бы мы поехали на новое место.


 Спасибо. 
...я и говорил, что это моё правило достаточно общее, и его было бы неплохо доработать, но в большинстве случаев оно работает. 
Можно дополнить (к этому правилу), пожалуй, что тут многое зависит от ассоциации - т.е. если хотите подчеркнуть "внутри", то -в, а если хотите подчеркнуть "на чём-либо", то -на. 
 Ну и конечно "устойчивые словосочетания и выражения" никто не отменял.


----------



## Zaika

"Лучше бы мы поехали в новое место" это неправильно или тоже можно сказать?


----------



## Ruukr

Zaika said:


> "Лучше бы мы поехали в новое место" это неправильно или тоже можно сказать?


Так тоже сказать можно. 
Тут дело ещё и в том, что слово "место" - может быть в значении "площадка", т.е. плоскость, и Вы на этой плоскости будете располагаться - вот тогда пишем -на. (на новое место)
А если там нужно быть внутри (в новой местности), то тогда -в. (в новое место).


----------



## Zaika

Вы мне очень помогли. Благодарю. Я могла бы вам помочь с итальянским языком, чтобы отблагодарить. Но тут к сожалению нет форума русско-итальянского.


----------



## Zaika

Так как мы тронули тему употребления "в" и "на", у меня последний вопрос по этому поводу. 
Никак не могу понять, почему иногда после одного и того же глагола употребляется "в", а иногда "на".
Приведу примеры.

1) нельзя направлять оружие на человека
1.1) направили оружие в голову (ногу и т.д.) человека 

2) не бросай предмет в меня 
2.1) бросать рис на невесту и жениха 

3) кидать мяч друг другу 
3.1) кидаться снежками друг в друга


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> 1) нельзя направлять оружие на человека
> 1.1) направили оружие в голову (ногу и т.д.) человека


Направить на человека как на отдельный объект (на здание, на автомобиль, на колонну солдат).
Направить в голову как в точную цель (в цель, мишень, в окно).



> 2) не бросай предмет в меня
> 2.1) бросать рис на невесту и жениха


Невесту и жениха обсыпают рисом сверху, поэтому "на". Если будут кидать прямо, то "кидаться рисом в кого-либо".
Также: бросить кирпич в кого-то (оба на одном уровне), но бросить кирпич кому-либо на голову из окна.



> 3) кидать мяч друг другу
> 3.1) кидаться снежками друг в друга


Мяч кидают кому-то, чтобы он его поймал, а снежки - чтобы попасть в человека. Есть игра вышибалы, в которой игроки кидают мяч друг другу так, чтобы попасть в игрока (водящего), который находится между ними.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> "Лучше бы мы поехали в новое место" это неправильно или тоже можно сказать?


Можно. В том числе, и когда это открытое место (поляна, площадка, страна).


----------

